# Nexus 10 Review



## theserpent (Dec 10, 2012)

*About Nexus*




> Google Nexus is a line of mobile devices using the Android operating system produced by Google in conjunction with an original equipment manufacturer (OEM) partner. Devices in the Nexus series[1] do not have manufacturer or wireless carrier modifications to Android (such as custom graphical user interfaces), and have an unlockable bootloader[2] to allow further development and end-user modification.[3] Nexus devices are the first Android devices to receive updates to the operating system.[4][5][6] The Galaxy Nexus is one of the few smartphones recommended by the Android Open Source Project for Android software development.[7] As of November 2012, the latest devices in the series are the Nexus 4 phone by Google and LG, and the Nexus 10 tablet computer by Google and Samsung.


Source:Wiki




*Nexus 10 Specifications*

*i.imgur.com/JG8Up.jpg




> *OS*:Android 4.2(Jelly bean)
> *Screen:* 2560 x 1600 (300 ppi)
> Corning® Gorilla® Glass 2
> *Weight:*603g
> ...



*Pros*

High Resolution
Fast Processor and 2 gb ram
Android 4.2
Loud-Dual Speakers
NFC 
Value For money

*CONS*

Non-Expandable Memory
No 3G
Stock Player can't play many formats
Light bleed
To large for single hand 


*Design/Features*



> *i.imgur.com/pdRFCl.jpg
> The front





> *i.imgur.com/K2zK9l.jpg
> The back of the nexus is a dust magnet, you can just remove the textured strip you can see on top



The tablet has a really nice unique design, But feels to big for my hands.
The back is soft(It's a dust magnet). With dimensions of 203.9 x 177.6 x 8.9mm it's slightly longer and thinner than a new iPad giving it more of a wide screen experience for watching movies.
The soft keys are in the centre, which is really hard to use when your in the landscape mode, it would have been better if the keys where in the left hand side. Yes you can flash a custom ROM, which uses a tablet UI, Nexus 10 comes with a phablet UI.
Your hands might start to ache, holding the device for a long time. As I said it's not so comfortable to hold.
The Nexus 10 comes with an enormous 9,000 mAh (Lithium polymer battery), promising 9 hours of video, 7 hours of web browsing or 90 hours of music. The battery can't be removed.
The device has the highest resolution still date of any mobile device, and the view angles are really good too.
The device has two front facing speakers, and they are nice and sharp. On the left side you have the micro USB port and the head phone jack, the right side is the micro-HDMI. In the bottom you have some dock connector(which might be used in some future accessories like the POGO charger). The nexus 10 uses the micro USB to charge(Which is painfully slow)


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/D6Ispl.jpg
Micro Usb,Headphone jack



Along the top of the tablet's back is a textured strip that feels like a refinement of the Nexus 7's back texture material. Within that strip (which is also removable) is a rear-facing 5-megapixel camera next to an LED flash and microphone. On the front, in the middle of the top bezel, is the tablet's front-facing 1.9-megapixel camera and ambient light sensor. On the back, right in middle, is a large, embossed Nexus logo above a smaller Samsung one.


> *i.imgur.com/XPokWl.jpgDock conector for some future accesorie



Rounding things up about the design the nexus 10 is one of the best looking tablets out there it's a break from all the plain rectangle tablets, it gets a 4.5/5 here.




*Hardware*


The Nexus 10 features a 10.1-inch 2,560 x 1,600 display at 300 PPI,Which is the higgest ever in a mobile display. a 1.7 dual-core A15 CPU, Mali T604 GPU, 2GB of RAM, 16GB or 32GB of storage, Corning Gorilla Glass 2, WiFi, GPS, Bluetooth 4.0, and dual NFC chips (front and back).and dual speakers


> *i.imgur.com/ssn1ul.jpg
> Just see the sharpness of the text.





> *i.imgur.com/P2A4Sl.jpg
> The speakers





Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/9jBKll.jpgShowing the sharpness of the text



So overall i give the hardware a 4.8/5


*Performance/Benchmarks/Interface
*


*i.imgur.com/iDK73.jpg

Firstly let me talk about the Interface,the nexus 10 comes with the latest Android 4.2 jelly bean some differences are that it was lock screen widgets and quick settings,The interface is really good but sadly nexus 10 has a Phablet UI and not a tablet UI.It has two pull down bars So,If you pull down the bar from the left you get the notifaction panel that gives you your latest email,current downloads,facebook messages,Updates,events Similarly if you pull the bar from the right you get a quick setting panel that takes up nearly half the screen,with this you can adjust your brightness,Turn The wi-fi,Bluetooth,Auto rotate etc.You can't bring both the bars down together, I really liked the quick setting panel.It's just a modified verison of the old notifaction panel that had the settings built in it.


> *i.imgur.com/bpAu8l.jpg
> The Notification Panel





> *i.imgur.com/3spuyl.jpg
> The Quick Setting panel



For Benchmarks Open Spoiler


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/hfQTfl.png

*i.imgur.com/9pOc7l.png



Now about the performace,I ran some  benchmark test like antutu,quadrant and the results that i got is not as good as i expected it to be, probably it's due to the high resoloution,But anyways the 2gb ram and the powerfull GPU Mali T604 makes up for all this.I threw in some games like riptide GP,GTA 3,Most wanted and all ran really smooth.
Transactions and very thing were really smooth,this is by far the best android experiene.
The display is wonderfull, i threw in movies and they all looked wonderfull,Most of the apps are still not suited for tablets and ofcourse the high res display, some icons even look blured.I woudn't mind if the tablet had just 1080p it's more than enough and atleast the performance would be much better The stock Player can't play half the formats you need to download a media player.The view angles are also really good, there is little light bleed around the edges i don't mind it though..
Now more on performance, The nexus 10 is really smooth while moving from one home screen to another,it might get a bit slow while running many applications.

*i.imgur.com/zkTwIl.jpg

Suming things up over here, the benchmarks were not upto the mark but the nexus 10 is a packed monster it gives the best performance,smooth gaming,browsing so over here the nexus 10 scores a 4.5/5



*Browsing*



The nexus 10 comes with google chrome as the stock browser,the only way to connect to the internet is via wifi.I tethered my phones wi-fi but what?The nexus 10 can't detect it at all while my Ipod and laptop can.This is a serious let off for me.
Browsing on the nexus 10 is a really good experience,most of the sites load up quickly and the text looks really sharp and clear in this resouition 2560x1600.Most of the text is big enough to read without the need of zooming in.Scrolling in the webpages is very smooth,but sometimes you do experience some jerks here and there in heavy webpages and when there are many apps running in the background,but that's not such a big issue at all
*i.imgur.com/P0GsB.png
*i.imgur.com/bSZ5sl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/CQyjIl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/HQaU3l.png

So far I guess this tablet offers the best browsing and it's on par with the Ipad.I give the nexus 10 a 5/5  here.

*Applications/Ebook/Gaming*


Every now and then you hear that though Android Tablets are good they don't have a good selection of apps, and that's the main reason Android tablets fail against the ipad.To Some extent yeah it's true.Though the  Android play store doesn't offer quality apps like the Apple App store does as ome apps appear to be a scaled up phone version(namely facebook apps,Few games) but still it does the job as now many apps are offering a tablet version so all this is set to change really soon.Some apps already have a tablet verison now(Skype,taptalk HD,Imdb etc) Some good apps that android has aren't even available in the apple store you can customize your android the way you wish by using launchers,live wallpapers you can add widgets to the homescreen.Navigating the store is easy, with everything split into categories and you can also just search by name if you know roughly what you're looking for. Purchasing apps is easy too, as you simply register your bank details with Google and then you can buy and download anything in a couple of taps.
*i.imgur.com/O4IN3l.jpg

*i.imgur.com/HE8EVl.jpg

I downloaded the Flipkart Flyte ebook app, the reading in nexus 10 is really good.Once again the high resolution screen makes this a joy, as text is crisp and clear. You can read in portrait or landscape and reading in landscape gives a great impression of a real book, with two pages visible at once. You swipe to turn the page or just tap.
Well as i said nexus 10 is too large for the hands,It's not a good experience to hold it in our hands and read.
The Nexus 10 also comes with 'Currents', which lets you set up feeds for websites that you like and then it presents up to date content from them in a layout that looks a lot like a magazine. It's a very attractive app and a great way of consuming web media.
*i.imgur.com/FNZgll.jpg



> *i.imgur.com/VB1sVl.jpg
> Google Currents



Now as for the Music and movie playback Nexus 10 is really  an impressive beast, The dual speakers give you a nice, crisp and yes loud sound this is one of the best feauters of nexus 10.The stock music player is good and does the job of sorting the music by artist,shuffle etc on the other hand the stock media player is not so great it can just play Mp4 and 1-2 more formats but the picture quality is really good there no black bars and gives a pleasnt view to see the movie.
*i.imgur.com/nFzC1l.jpg
*i.imgur.com/UUP68.jpg*Here in this Pic I was watching this video via Mx player..not in fullscreen mode*

You can download VLC Player which right now is in beta or the MX player which is also good.
Google Maps-One of the best navigation available, just tried via wi-fi My home to a nearby mall and it gave the directions pretty neat i say 

Suming things up over here the nexus 10 is a true beast while it comes to media playback and gaming it would have been better if most of the google services would be availble in India.Anyways i can't ask more from this tablet it gets a 5/5 here too.


*Camera*

*i.imgur.com/qJPBRs.jpg

The Nexus 10 has a 5 mp camera and a 1,9 Mp Front facing camera.But seriously does it matter?Other than video calls i doubt any of you all will use a 10" tablet for photography.First of all the tablet is huge for hands the photos may not come so good.
Anyways the camera outputs are not bad indoor pictures din't come out soo well, Some setting of the camera are You can turn flash on or off and pick between a handful of scene modes, such as 'action' and 'night'. There's also a panorama mode and the big new feature - 'Photo Sphere'
*i.imgur.com/YCLqL.jpg
*i.imgur.com/HHMO3.jpg

*i.imgur.com/eBeJe.jpg

Suming things up here i give it an 3.5/5


*VERDICT*



> *i.imgur.com/3GwXQl.jpg
> See the navigation buttons are almost out of reach



Nexus 10 is one of the best looking tablets out there, after this I'm sure Android tablets will see a change in the future.This tablet has a really good resoluiton and i enjoy watching movies  reading comics,ebooks in it and not to mention gaming which is also verry smooth.This tablet is an on-par rival to the Ipad, the Resolution alone sends shivers to the ipad.The nexus 10 was out of stock within 30 mins of its launch in 13th november
The iPad no longer boasts the highest resolution screen around and is left looking overpriced, while iOS 6 is starting to seem a bit old hat compared to Android 4.2. But it still tops the Nexus 10's display for depth of colour; it's got a much more premium build and is available with more storage and 3G connectivity.
What I dint like is the tablet is kinda to big for the hand and sometimes the hand starts to ache
Rounding all things up I give the nexus 10 an overall 4.5/5.
This is surely an tablet to get if you love android-By far the best android experience also provided more tablet apps come up

Lastly Thanks to Sam and Tendia for helping me with this review


----------



## Tenida (Dec 10, 2012)

You can get idea from my review here
*techforumindia.com/index.php?topic=7458.0


----------



## RON28 (Dec 10, 2012)

hey please post the original camera pics...i want to see the quality of the camera. also include some low light pics taken at night or evening.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Dec 11, 2012)

Some points you can mention in the review:

1. Materials used in the making of the device. (Feel of the device).
2. Audio quality of the device. (Through headphones and through loud speaker)
3. Quality of the display.
4. Ability to play full HD moves.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 11, 2012)

Ohk thanks
Please tell me benchmark softwares?
Antutu ? then for browser is it browser mark?


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Dec 11, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Ohk thanks
> Please tell me benchmark softwares?
> Antutu ? then for browser is it browser mark?



I am not interested in benchmarks.

But you can describe:

1. Smoothness of the software- lag if any?
2. Try different games.
3. Open many apps-to test multitasking.
4. Test the keyboard.


----------



## amjath (Dec 11, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Ohk thanks
> Please tell me benchmark softwares?
> Antutu ? then for browser is it browser mark?



Quadrant [famous of all]
NenaMark 1 and 2 avaiable use 2nd one especially for high end device
Linpack
Neocore
Rightware Browsermark
and as u mentioned antutu


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 11, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Ohk thanks
> Please tell me benchmark softwares?
> Antutu ? then for browser is it browser mark?


Quadrant!


----------



## amjath (Dec 13, 2012)

hope this helps in benchmarking too Google Nexus 10 review: Perfect ten - GSMArena.com


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 14, 2012)

No offense , but whats the point of declaring that you are going to write a review ? Why not write it and then post it ?


----------



## theserpent (Dec 14, 2012)

^^ I'll write the review in 1 week, Need time kinda busy.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 14, 2012)

^^generating the curiosity..


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 14, 2012)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> ^^generating the curiosity..



+1 
and maintaining it


----------



## bhushan2k (Dec 22, 2012)

waiting ...

to *Admins*: this thread should be in Review section i guess..


----------



## theserpent (Dec 22, 2012)

^^ Bhushan i told them to transfer it here... As ill update it slowly


----------



## bhushan2k (Dec 22, 2012)

ohh i see..take your time..


----------



## Tenida (Dec 31, 2012)

put some photographs Serpent. Why being so lazy? You have Canon SX150IS right?


----------



## theserpent (Jan 1, 2013)

Tenida said:


> put some photographs Serpent. Why being so lazy? You have Canon SX150IS right?



Bro will post 95% of the review today.
I need a proof reader? to edit my review(the spellings,grammar and add some important sentances)


----------



## Tenida (Jan 1, 2013)

Great review Serpent. Seriously you written very nicely. Put some pics of device itself


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 1, 2013)

Good review


----------



## theserpent (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks  guys


----------



## Tenida (Jan 1, 2013)

Where's the review :O


----------



## theserpent (Jan 1, 2013)

It's back


----------



## amjath (Jan 1, 2013)

Good review congrats.
BTW how is the quality when watching a 1080p movie.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 1, 2013)

I just saw some videos in youtube and all of them looked great!


----------



## rider (Jan 1, 2013)

Congrats to have _mother of android tablets_ !!
Enjoy 2 Broke Girls in 2560x1600


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 1, 2013)

That resolution is higher than my LCD TV and my LAPTOP lol

awesomely written btw is that a screen gaurd in the last pic?


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice Review!


----------



## theserpent (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## Jripper (Jan 12, 2013)

Loved the review  Good job.

Btw,the screen quality doesn't look too impressive. I mean it seems too reflective. Is it because of the pics or is it better in real life?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 12, 2013)

^It's cuz of the screen guard on it!


----------



## theserpent (Jan 12, 2013)

Yup cause of the screen gaurd


----------



## Tenida (Jan 12, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Yup cause of the screen gaurd



Screenguard comes with the tablet or its bought separetely ?


----------



## RON28 (Jan 14, 2013)

2 states : The Story of my marriage


----------



## theserpent (Jan 14, 2013)

^^ Yup


----------



## som (Jan 25, 2013)

Very good Review...I am kinda inclined to purchase this tablet ... Thanks for posting...Can u plz tell that 3G version of Nexus 10 has been released or not & how many bucks it costs u ...


----------



## theserpent (Jan 25, 2013)

There's no 3G version


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Mar 1, 2013)

I am stuck in between iPad 4 and the Nexus 10.

1. iPad will have warranty, is readily available in India.
2. Nexus- no warranty, not readily available in India.

@theserpent- How did you get your Nexus?

And do you know of any websites that offer Nexus 10 with ICICI emi offer?
Grabmore.in has emi but only for HDFC and Citi cards.

Any suggestions?


----------



## govinda123 (Mar 4, 2013)

For how much have you bought it, and from where?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 4, 2013)

My uncle bought it as a gift from USA


----------

